# RIPP OFF Seed Bank



## djohnson0690 (Oct 28, 2011)

The Amsterdamn Marijuana seed bank is a ripp off, they will not return emails after they are paid, they take your money and will not send seeds.  BUYERS BEWARE.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 28, 2011)

try the banner up top bro...


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i have not heard that is this a bad seedbank, the complete opposite. if this is true now i think this site needs to change advertisers on the main page. all 4 of your posts are bashing it though......



I will not bash them but I will say this. The very first time I ordered seeds it was through them. I had not even found MP yet. I ordered something called Dutch Dope I believe. I got my beans in a cpl weeks and grew them out and man was i unimpressed. No frostiness at all and looking back now it wasn't that potent either. I think the problem is they are all "house" strains and the genetics just ain't there on a lot of the strains. I prefer dealing with a seed bank that offers many different breeders gear and not just assembly line like strains from one "breeder". jmo and I only ordered there once so maybe I am in the minority....but even their site is kinda sketchy looking.


----------



## djohnson0690 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ya I did, unfortunitly it was after i lost money to Amsterdam marijuana seed bank. the attitude sent seeds to me twice now both in under 8 days.         the best


----------



## djohnson0690 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ya i am giving amsterdam marijuana seed bank all the free advertisement they can handle. after ripping me off for over 200 bucks the least i can do is drag them through the mud where they belong.


----------

